# radiostar0591 communication problem



## zister (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey evereybody , have a problem. the remote & comm. unit is acting inconsistantly & eratic. I have changed location of the comm. unit several times, & it works briefly than stops again ,I have reporogrammed the remote still nothing. I noticed something odd everytime I moved the main unit around the internal relays would start clicking, also the safety brake engine kill while in remote start has never functioned any sugg. on that. so frustyrated with this product about ready to chuck it. any help would be gretly appreciated!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

zister said:


> Hey evereybody , have a problem. the remote & comm. unit is acting inconsistantly & eratic. I have changed location of the comm. unit several times, & it works briefly than stops again ,I have reporogrammed the remote still nothing. I noticed something odd everytime I moved the main unit around the internal relays would start clicking, also the safety brake engine kill while in remote start has never functioned any sugg. on that. so frustyrated with this product about ready to chuck it. any help would be gretly appreciated!


 I never used one, you said you hear the relays clicking when you move then unit. That is a lose connection, also the kill/brake wire goes to the brake pedal switch(above the break). Use a test light find the wire that shows hot when you press the break........................My advice go to Ebay buy a unit that is name brand. You can save now but you'll pay me latter I used to tell the customers.


----------

